# Minimum overhang on sides of 5' workbench build, AKA minimum width apart of legs?



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Hello all,

I am building a 5' English style workbench following the English woodworker plans. In the plans, he has diagrams for the 12' bench he builds in the videos, and for a 7' bench. He mentions he wouldn't suggest going smaller than 5 feet. Due to space in my garage, I am going with 5'. However, I was wondering how long of an overhang to leave on each side? On the 7' it shows 1' on each side. But on a 5' bench that would make the legs 3' apart which might look funny and not be very sturdy? Any tips here? I tried looking at some pics but hard to tell dimensions etc in most pics.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## mathguy1981 (Aug 30, 2018)

I would space them with 6-8" overhang. For the most part, you're going to be using that for clamping right? If so, how deep are your clamps? Even my deep C clamps are only 6 inches deep.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I would space them with 6-8" overhang. For the most part, you re going to be using that for clamping right? If so, how deep are your clamps? Even my deep C clamps are only 6 inches deep.
> 
> - mathguy1981


Yeah i was thinking visually 6" makes sense and I guess for stability the wider apart the better. I just didn't want to later realize its not enough for some vise etc. At first i will probably only have a hold fast/batten and possibly crochet. But building a face vise once i can afford the astronomically overpriced vise screw.
My clamps are probably more around 4" throat.


----------



## YouthfullMind (Dec 26, 2017)

My end vise requires a 12" overhang to mount. I have a 6' bench and went with 6" on the left end and 12" on the right. I was going to have 12" on each side, but decided to make the legs a bit wider.


----------



## mathguy1981 (Aug 30, 2018)

Why 5' instead of 6'? Could you swing 6' if you rotate or move a few tools around? Just thinking because 6' would allow you to do the 12" overhang on one side for your future vise and still have 4.5' between legs, which should give you a the same overhang as 6" around a 5-footer.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

If this bench is going in a garage, will it be anchored to the studs or free standing? This could have an important bearing on the stability and the matter of overhang.


----------

